# Can you help me find youtube examples of the following?



## Rania (Jun 23, 2009)

This is for a lecture I'm preparing on how to listen to and enjoy a classical concert. I'm having a hard time finding good examples of the following on youtube (good video, good sound, representative pieces), and I wonder if anyone could help: 

1) A piece that features a significant rest, ideally a symphonic work with a tutti pause (but possibly also an instrumental work), where one might think it's over and be tempted to clap (to show that silence is part of music). 

2) A video of a live performance of an orchestra concert that shows the ritual before the music begins: the concert-master coming in, tuning the orchestra, the conductor coming in, shaking hands with the concert-master, etc. (without captions blocking the view). 

Thank you!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Rania said:


> 1) A piece that features a significant rest, ideally a symphonic work with a tutti pause (but possibly also an instrumental work), where one might think it's over and be tempted to clap (to show that silence is part of music).


The finale of Haydn's Symphony no.90.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Rania said:


> This is for a lecture I'm preparing on how to listen to and enjoy a classical concert. I'm having a hard time finding good examples of the following on youtube (good video, good sound, representative pieces), and I wonder if anyone could help:
> 
> 1) A piece that features a significant rest, ideally a symphonic work with a tutti pause (but possibly also an instrumental work), where one might think it's over and be tempted to clap (to show that silence is part of music).
> 
> ...


Adagio for Strings - Samuel Barber




 (conductor's warning about the ending)




 (silent pause)


----------

